# Tidy plugs?



## rudirudi (11 Feb 2012)

Hi,
Is there a tidy method of connecting the plugs from all the equipment we use,in the past I used 4 and 6 way extensions,but this always seemed untidy and cumbersome,if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be appreciated.

Cheers

Rudi.


----------



## spyder (12 Feb 2012)

Years ago you could buy cable tidies which are basically a strip of connectors in a plastic case. Not seen them for years.

I use a 6 way switchable strip attached high up at the back of the cabinet. Not too untidy.


----------



## rudirudi (12 Feb 2012)

I remember using those cable tidies years ago,they were like a small black plastic box,I think you could run about 4 bits of kit from them,have'nt seen them for years.I do seem to recall seeing a piece of kit,you put the cables into really small plugs which fitted into a bar,I think you could put maybe 8 items into it.It looked really tidy,I have searched but as yet have not found it,anyone got any ideas?

Cheers

Rudi


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

You can still buy cable tidies


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Apr 2012)

I used to use something like this, it's neater and takes up less room:

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/17470053/ ... d:17470053

If memory serves mine was even more compact.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Hello Rudi,

I believe this is what you could be after 
http://www.aquariumsuperstore.co.uk/cat ... -1553.html

Pets @ Home also stock it, got 4 slots (3 always on and one switched).

Hope this helps somewhat..

Regards


----------

